# Thread size for Athearn truck mounting screws?



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

What thread are the screws that Athearn use to secure their trucks to the wagon??
thanks.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

So out of the 44 members who read this, not one of them knows, (you can all come and stand alongside me) but surely some one here knows, or can give a link to the correct screws??
Your Yank sizes are different to ours, I can't match it from my end and believe me I've tried.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sean should be able to answer this one for ya.

Pat


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry I do not know. I will try and figure it out for you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I gave it a more descriptive title.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It's a 2-56 screw.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

This is what I found on athearn. I typed "screw" in the search bar.

http://www.athearn.com/Search/Default.aspx?CatId=THC&SearchTerm=screw


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm stunned they used an SAE screw, I'd have thought it would be a metric thread.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you Gentlemen, that answers my question.


----------

